

Sh*t Entrepreneurs Say - ilamont
http://grasshopper.com/blog/2012/01/sht-entrepreneurs-say-video/

======
alexwolfe
Startup guys is still my favorite:
[http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6507690/hardly-working-
sta...](http://www.collegehumor.com/video/6507690/hardly-working-start-up-
guys)

------
matdwyer
The original "Shit xyz says" are funny because you know people who actually
say those things - i.e. my girlfriend has done 90% of the things in shit girls
say.

In this you have basically the comic book guy from the Simpsons saying a bunch
of buzz words and phrases that wanna-be entrepreneurs might say.

Title should be something like "Shit bad entrepreneurs say"

~~~
andrewmwatson
I think that is actually the point?

~~~
fuzionmonkey
I think the funnier ones are the truest. This one is more caricature than
anything.

------
languagehacker
I feel vaguely manipulated by this because it is really just a viral video for
the site hosting it. :-\

------
tlrobinson
I liked Shit Silicon Valley Says more:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR8zFANeBGQ>

~~~
nodemaker
"Netflix for youtube" could totally get into YC under the "Kill Hollywood"
category!

------
amrnt
I just love it! One of my friend is doing exactly the same all time! gonna
share it :)

------
tedpearlman
When I hear people say this stuff in real life, it makes me worry for them,
because wanting to "make it big" is usually not the main driver of success.

------
capkutay
Add this for an idea: "Like Apple but 5 years ahead."

------
xarien
Wasn't this already done?

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR8zFANeBGQ>

~~~
jh3
The last bit about something being posted and tweeted automatically kind of
made me nauseous.

------
stpetelou
Allan Branch is poised to become the next big comedic superstar! His
personality really makes this video work. Funny stuff!

~~~
breckinloggins
It's true that, given enough eyeballs on the freemium content, his Comedic MVP
is poised to go viral and kill Facebook.

------
cilurnum
I hate the way idiots refer to you as 'my team' or worse, 'your team'.

